# Well done TTOC



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi folks , had a great day at Gaydon today , it was my first meet of any kind :roll: well organised and some great looking TT's . The lap around the test track was brill , perhaps next year we could do a few more laps :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Thanks again , a good day and good to put some faces to names etc . Whats happening next year


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great thanks to all who organised yesterday great day out :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant day out 8)

Great effort by those behind the scenes and on the front line, all seemed to go very smoothly indeed as far as the TTOC was concerned. Well done everyone!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, really enjoyed the event and meeting up with people - a great day and a great venue


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A great day out. A great chance to to put faces to Forum names 

A good venue, but after a second and consecutive use of the HMC, the venue is getting a bit tired.

Time for a change next year: Santa Pod, Rockingham or Bruntingthorpe.

TThriller


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TThriller said:


> A great day out. A great chance to to put faces to Forum names
> 
> A good venue, but after a second and consecutive use of the HMC, the venue is getting a bit tired.
> 
> ...


We looked around at alternative venues this year - HMC was the best available option in terms of location, facililties and cost.

I'm sorry it was 'tired' for you, I think most people enjoyed themselves.

The MG Owners Club have had their Rally at Ragley Hall for as long as I can remember - we will look around as we did this year, but there isn't an infinite list of suitable places available.

We could hire Silverstone but that's Â£20000 so we would need to charge around Â£70 per ticket to cover the base costs. Will you come ?

Bruntingthorpe - is an old Airfield last time I was there with very limited facilities.

Santa Pod - probably is booked thru the summer. That's the problem we had when we looked at Donington this year. Similarly with Rockingham.

Curborough, near Leicester - nice little sprint circuit, lots of Rabbits. No facilities of any description.

Anyone with any constructive ideas on a venue - would be very welcome - ideally - car themed, large areas of hardstanding available, other stuff for people (kids, partners etc to do), catering etc. Somewhere central / north ish too ideally.

One thing we have learned is that we pretty much need to start planning / booking the next Annual Event straight after this one - which is tough, since we all have jobs and families too, plus there is the Black Tie Dinner and Track Day to look sort out.

Seriously, suitable venue ideas are most welcome


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Rob i know Â£20k for Silverstone is no drop in the ocean but i would think it would get people more interested in going than the HMC would. With Audi Driving Experience being based there also. Could make that Event the largest and best ever! Â£70 i agree is to steep. But around Â£50 i would think wouldnt be much off a problem i mean most people pay that for a football ticket and go every week. This is just a once a year thing.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I enjoyed the venue and would like to have another chance to look round the museum next time in between chatting to others. A bigger Audi driving experience would be good but Â£50 would put me off I'm afraid. I thought the price was about right as it was. Thanks for the day  .


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Rob i know Â£20k for Silverstone is no drop in the ocean but i would think it would get people more interested in going than the HMC would. With Audi Driving Experience being based there also. Could make that Event the largest and best ever! Â£70 i agree is to steep. But around Â£50 i would think wouldnt be much off a problem i mean most people pay that for a football ticket and go every week. This is just a once a year thing.


As I've said on other threads, we will review all venues that are submitted, plus any venues we can come up with... but the problem with Silverstone is that the areas we coud use are well away from the other facilities and what is there to do for families, etc?

Strangely Silverstone generally scores quite low :? and that is before the cost is taken into account. But things change and so does our perspective and needs, so once again it will be added to the list and we will just have to take a visit to Silverstone


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Rob i know Â£20k for Silverstone is no drop in the ocean but i would think it would get people more interested in going than the HMC would. With Audi Driving Experience being based there also. Could make that Event the largest and best ever! Â£70 i agree is to steep. But around Â£50 i would think wouldnt be much off a problem i mean most people pay that for a football ticket and go every week. This is just a once a year thing.


Who do you watch @ Â£50 a go 
Oh how about Beamish btw great day out :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If we're going to go silly on expenditure then lets have it at the Nurburgring.

Downsides:

Cost

Upsides:

Excellent museum
Beautiful countryside
Pleasureable journey there and back
It's a long way for everyone so it's fair!
It's petrolhead heaven.
We can invite all our European friends.

Oh and they've got a nice piece of road which is somewhat legendary. :roll:

 

Seriously though, I fear we'd lose a lot of participants if the price went up to Â£50. :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If we're going to go silly on expenditure then lets have it at the Nurburgring.
> 
> Downsides:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Seriously though, I fear we'd lose a lot of participants if the price went up to Â£50. :?


I agree entirely - and we want to keep the event as accessible to TT Owners and Enthusiasts as possible.

We signed up new members on the day who had taken a punt and come along to see what the TTOC was like - don't think they'd have gambled Â£50 a ticket for that privilege.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We aren't anywhere near being able to organise an event venue costing Â£20k. Even at a more realistic Â£25, that's 800  and to be honest that's without all the anciliary costs added in, such as marquees, ticket printing, etc.

Anyone that really knows me, knows that I'm more enthusiastic, optimistic & forward thinking than the next bloke, but that is too much too soon :?

Maybe the year after  :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

R6BTT --Curbrough is near Lichfield Staffs you are right not even any toilets. I thought I heard DUXFORD mentioned was it to expensive. I think that would be a great place. Plus we could set up a nice cruise down Gaydon is only 40 miles from me.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hilly, Duxford did sound good, but they could not dedicate any hardstanding area for the Audi Driving Experience - only grass :-(

Jamie, why do you think more people would go to Silverstone when we struggle to get 30 cars to a track day?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> ...they could not dedicate any hardstanding area for the Audi Driving Experience - only grass :-(


  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > ...they could not dedicate any hardstanding area for the Audi Driving Experience - only grass :-(
> ...


Could be a forerunner to the ice Audi Driving Experience 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Seriously, suitable venue ideas are most welcome


How about Jonathan Palmer's place? Five different tracks to choose from plus the chance to be take round the track in a double seater racing car by an experienced race driver 

Thanks all for a super day. I really enjoyed myself


----------

